# Lighting and play



## Julie Lou Who (Aug 26, 2013)

So I just got my baby today...she slept the whole hour ride home, now she is cuddled in a blanket all hidden, I know about the light at least 12 hours and I have a light with a timer. My question is since they sleep during the day will it mess her up if I want to play with her during the day? Should I make sure she is covered and completely dark during the day?? Is a darker part of the room okay? and should I make sure if she keeps sleeping late at night when I am up and she is still sleeping should I make sure she gets up....first day jitters


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Try to play with your hedgehog in the evening (her morning) or in the early morning (her late night) so you don't mess up her sleep cycle too much.

Babies will sleep a LOT, so you'll probably need to wake her up.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd recently held a hedgehog at a local breeder's place just to feel what it was like. Now, mind you, the hedgies were all very calm and didn't huff, ball up or make any noise to the negative at all. It sounds like this experience was out of the ordinary of "normal" hedgehog behaviour. Perhaps the breeder was just really good at socialization, I don't know.

Either way, I've read that hedgehogs are normally nocturnal. I'm also wondering if a reptile light will help them process nutrients needed for healthy bone growth. So, daytime is sleepy time for them. I, myself, am a night-time person and I'm gone all day long so this schedule will work out for both of us.

Good luck with your new hedgehog.

Susan, mommy-to-be of little Dakarai


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do not keep her covered/dark during the day. She needs that light for 12-14 hours during the daytime to prevent hibernation. Sorry if I misinterpreted that part of the question though...couldn't tell if you meant should she be covered/in the dark every day in her cage, or if she should just be covered if you get her out during the day.

It's best to have her out in the evening, like Annie said. But you can get her out during the day occasionally - the biggest thing is letting her sleep if you do that. As long as she doesn't seem overly bothered & is happy to cuddle right back to sleep in a sleep sack/cuddle bag or blanket, though, having her out for a bit would be fine. The biggest thing is not preventing her from sleeping during the day. 

It's fine to let her sleep however much she needs - you shouldn't have to wake her up for her to eat/drink/run, and she may be unwilling to get up (or stay up) if you're in the room or have any lights on. A lot of hedgehogs will only come out to do activities if the room is dark and quiet. If you find she's not eating/drinking/running much or at all, make sure she's warm enough and getting enough light.

Siouxzie - Most people agree that a reptile light isn't strictly necessary & that a regular light bulb will work just fine. But it wouldn't hurt if you do want to pay for one.  I remember LizardGirl (one of the mods & author of the online care book) using a full spectrum light for her first boy, though I'm not sure if she still does for all of her hedgehogs now that she's breeding.


----------



## Julie Lou Who (Aug 26, 2013)

well I was also concerned because I have her light on a timer, but she buried herself in fleece, so I didn't know if I should uncover her being that she needs that light...or is it just a matter for if she wakes up she has the same amount of like per day...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Even if she's buried herself, she still knows the light's on, so it's fine!  Kind of like if you're sleeping during the day, even if you have a shade on the window, or you're covered with a blanket, you still know it's day. Having that sense of "Okay, it's light, time to sleep" as opposed to "Okay, it's dark, time to sleep" that we have, is why they need the light.


----------



## Julie Lou Who (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks so much everyone!


----------

